# Same-sex marriage



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Are you in favour of same-sex marriage? Yes or no?


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Against


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

For.
I don't see any harm in same sex marriage.
I'd call it equal rights.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Against all civil marriage


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

For.


I am so disappojnted that a quarter of the worlds bigots are still living in the dark ages. 
why would anyone be against something that had absolutely no impact upon their own lives, Yes I am thinking of the old cliche. "repressed homosexuality" yep thats the one.
Oh! ive had a quick glimpse of a holy book and it says its wrong. Really!! well give ypourself a gold star and go to the back of the class. 
Its not as if you are being asked or forced into marrying a homosexual person
clearly live and let live died in the 60;s along with peace and love
now all we have is bigots united


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

master of time and space said:


> For.
> 
> 
> I am so disappojnted that a quarter of the worlds bigots are still living in the dark ages.
> ...


For someone who is calling people against homosexuality "bigots", you don't seem to kind yourself, stereotyping others...


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't give enough of a f*ck to care.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

For.

_However_, rather than simply legalizing it and calling it a day, I suggest we get the government out of marriage completely.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Zero11 said:


> Against


What exactly is your problem with other people's marriages, and what exactly makes you feel intolerant against those who are LGBTI and not straight/demi like us despite being privileged?


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Let them eat dick!


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Against. They'll be at each other's throats in a year anyway, just like with heterosexual marriage, so what's the point?


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

Against. It is a perversion of natural unity and the established natural order of the world. Not to mention the idea itself is wrong in itself.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

there needs to be an option in the middle for this poll too

e.g. unsure/on the fence/either way don't care


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

It's fascinating, really.

Legally, I'm for it. Get the government out of human pair bonding. Aside from both people being legal adults, why would the government be so involved in such a personal matter? It won't stop the people from being together if they love each other. Are you going to put someone in jail for it?

Then, I sift through my beliefs, since that's what everyone else is getting nice and worked up about. My beliefs: God designed the bond of marriage(which was originally a perfect bond before the first human sinned). God created male and female. The two will become one flesh exclusively with each other. So a male and female are supposed to become one flesh in the marriage bond. Gay marriage is not this, therefore I'm against it.

More of my beliefs: We live in a world that is fallen because of sin. God has given some people over to their sins, and one is desiring the same sex. I don't think people who are gay are evil; we just live in a world where having our bodies and minds shaped by sin is a thing. Could someone be born gay? Maybe. Could complex and interrelated environmental factors lead someone to be homosexual? I think that is pretty likely. Is it ethical to "turn someone straight" against their will? _Absolutely not._ God doesn't force people to follow Him. We all have a choice, and it's ours alone. If God gives us a choice in whether to follow Him or not, then people who are gay should absolutely be able to choose for themselves if they want to seek conversion therapy or if they want to live a good life as a gay person. That choice is theirs, and it's between them and God in the end. Any law does not have the responsibility of "saving" someone's morals and beliefs. I believe that only God's Son Jesus Christ has the power to wipe away sin and restore the earth to perfection. An imperfect human creating an imperfect law cannot do that. 

And that brings me back to the legality. As I have said that I believe: The world is fallen. So why shouldn't the law match the world? (Yeah, that reasoning alone opens up a whole new can of worms if you apply it poorly. For example: "The world is fallen, and people murder others, so why not legalize murder??" But that's not what I'm arguing here, so keep reading my train of thought.) By the law matching the world, I mean by common ethics and morality(aside than God's Truth, which I believe first). Is it ethical to prevent two people from having a social ceremony, the same kind as everyone else, to proclaim their love for each other? It's a social rite, and without it, they would be ostracized in various ways. (They may be ostracized anyway, but moving on...) It's an act of stability, which is the point of tradition. Stability builds relationships and communities and gives benefits to the people involved. (We live in a fallen world, and we need social connections to deal with our difficult lives.) Another question, is it ethical that the government should live in your bedroom at night between the sheets? Maybe in some government types, such as radical religious dictatorships, but not the governments which are currently debating the topic—because they have freedom to debate the topic. And now you can talk about what a government or a leadership is obligated to do for the body it governs. One duty is that a government protects. Perhaps there is some societal corruption in homosexual pair bonding, but I doubt there is. Would it be "corruption" or a natural evolution of common values? There have been gay people this whole time, and we've made it up to this point, haven't we? (I'm pretty sure I just spoke a logical fallacy, but I'm tired.)

And now the question: ButIHaveNoFear, do you support same-sex marriage?
My answer: I support the stability in society created by families and communities based on healthy, loving, and outwardly committed couples in relationships—and a variation of this can be marriage by two adults of the same sex. I simultaneously recognize that God's plan for marriage is that a male and female become one flesh exclusively with each other as long as they live. I do not condone a marriage that breaks this vow; I do not condone homosexuality; I do not condone same-sex marriage; I do not condone them, Sam I Am. But the world is imperfect, and it will happen anyway. I will stick to my beliefs, and I will wait on the LORD to make things right at the right time. 

-----------

And I can't wait to see the creative ways people trash what I've said, but please trash my logic and my facts, not what I believe, which I have clearly labelled. I just wanted to write out the kind of debate that people who follow religions may have every day over this topic. I hope that you can learn something from my perspective, and I don't mean to offend you.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Endologic said:


> For.
> 
> _However_, rather than simply legalizing it and calling it a day, I suggest we get the government out of marriage completely.


Completely agree with this.


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

If there was a "don't give a shit" option I would've chosen that.

Personally, I think homosexuality is a little disgusting, BUT...that being said!...I don't care what people do with their lives as long as it isn't hurting others (particularly me). So if gays can get married, great. I'm not losing sleep over it. I'm not even thinking about it. If gays can't get married, great. I'm still not losing sleep over it. Though personally, I hate hearing people cry all the time about some "right" they don't have and, quite frankly, is pointless to people who do have it, so if it'll shut them up, let 'em get married.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

Against.
Marriage just as sex needs to have some kind of function to justify its existence. Everything needs to have a function to justify its existence. And I see no function in same-sex marriage, other than making society more phlegmatic and confused about its purpose, roles and ambitions.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Defender of Light said:


> What exactly is your problem with other people's marriages, and what exactly makes you feel intolerant against those who are LGBTI and not straight/demi like us despite being privileged?


To be intolerant against degeneracy is not intolerant, it is common sense. Your are Intolerant if you are against normality and want to introduce your decay into something stable. To present something abnormal as normal is a evil intent do destabilize good. If you are gay and want my support don't present yourself as something you are not.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

In my confident understanding: the fairly new trend for the majority to embrase the destruction of traditional and proven societal structures and values, isn't caused by an increased level of "tolerance" or "knowledge", but is in fact subconsciously driven by destructive impulses, which are historically natural. (look into Biohistory for a more expanded explanation)

Every society/civilization emulates a biological organism. And every biological organism is bound by birth, life, and death. When an organism dies from natural causes, it dies not because it wants to die, but because it is biologically programmed to die. And hence, every society and civilization is also biologically programmed to die. The death of a society/civilization starts with the following symptoms: (1) phlegmatization and feminisation of society - aka - lack of desire to work, and instead expecting benefits to come your way for free, (2) lack of desire to identify with your ethnic group or nation, hence lack of desire to defend and represent it, (3) lack of desire to defend and represent your family and its values, (4) lack of desire to create new families and produce new children, (5) lack of desire to carry societal labels and execute societal roles.
This is accompanied by a drop in fertility rates, persistent economic crises, a rise in violence and security issues, destruction of own legacy and self-hatred, complete ideological and physical disintegration of political and military institutions.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Zero11 said:


> To be intolerant against degeneracy is not intolerant, it is common sense. Your are Intolerant if you are against normality and want to introduce your decay into something stable. To present something abnormal as normal is a evil intent do destabilize good. If you are gay and want my support don't present yourself as something you are not.


No but I support the Green Party and social progress against fascism, I am educated in gender studies as well as lgbti rights in the course I study. The vote for same sex marriage just won and I will work on getting the Green Party elected, as well as making sure Sydney gets its share of refugees instead of just Melbourne. Our government subsidizes multiculturalism and promotes immigration from some of the countries mentioned at the start of the video below unlike yours. Diversity enriches and strengthens all of us whether its lgbti or a different culture, we know this more than you. I look forward to being enriched myself even more infact.

Also if you were to defame Muslims in the capital state then you would be sent straight to prison or given criminal convictions and charged an on spot fine of up to 7500 dollars so feel free to try that.

I'm working on abolishing the rest of all your regressive ways including the notion that children are the 'property' of their parents instead of individuals, looking forward to the social progress afterwards:


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm for it of course


----------



## Neysh (Nov 8, 2017)

I am for it. It's absolutely okay, It doesn't make they weird and we have to be tolerant. As for marriage, Danmark is the best country for the same-sex couples. Besides, is probably the quickest and easiest in Europe - https://daenemarkheiraten.de/en/


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

No.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

blackpants said:


> No.


Hey. You're a punk bitch.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

my melody said:


> Against.


Hey, newsflash. You're a punk bitch.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

Heat Mirage said:


> Against


Well. I guess that makes you a punk ass bitch.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

faithhealing said:


> Hey. You're a punk bitch.


Correction, Punk thot.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

blackpants said:


> Correction, Punk thot.


Man, shut the hell up.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

@*faithhealing* 

Calling people you disagree with a "punk bitch" isn't an argument. Though one may use an insult as a way to make fun of someone they are arguing with(if they have already given points to support their argument), an insult by itself is not an argument and doesn't further your point in the least.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

faithhealing said:


> Man, shut the hell up.


No to ****


----------



## merkuria (Jan 8, 2018)

Why is this a debate? This shouldn't be a debate, of course people should get married with whoever the fuck they want. Why are people still discussing this topic?

Another thing:
Fuck marriage, it's useless.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

blackpants said:


> No to ****


I thought ENTPs were suppose to be smart?


----------



## Just Peachy (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm fine with civil unions, but not _marriage_ in Italy. It's notable that above someone demonstrated disregard for marriage and then said marry whoever you want. For Catholics marriage is a holy sacrament to be taken very seriously, so in both instances the way we view marriage is reflected in our position on same-sex marriage. I absolutely support equality under state law, but the Church's canon law should never be dictated by any secular state. If you live in a country where marriage isn't viewed by the majority as a sacrament I could see using the same terminology.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

faithhealing said:


> I thought ENTPs were suppose to be smart?


So being **** is being smart?


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

faithhealing said:


> Hey. You're a punk bitch.


I love how I'm simultaneously thinking, "Now, now, behave." while also feeling amused and unbothered by this.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

blackpants said:


> So being **** is being smart?


Now you're getting it.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

neptune_faced said:


> I love how I'm simultaneously thinking, "Now, now, behave." while also feeling amused and unbothered by this.


Hey, do me a favor. Go outside and eat some rocks.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

faithhealing said:


> Now you're getting it.


Now i get homos logic now. Kek


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

faithhealing said:


> Hey, do me a favor. Go outside and eat some rocks.


I voted "for".


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

@faithhealing
None of your posts provide anything to further your point and are plain up ridiculous. Leave the guy alone! He is entitled to his opinions!

p.s. your insults are at an edgy kindergartener level...


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

Cal said:


> @faithhealing
> None of your posts provide anything to further your point and are plain up ridiculous. Leave the guy alone! He is entitled to his opinions!
> 
> p.s. your insults are at an edgy kindergartener level...


Go cry about it.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

faithhealing said:


> Go cry about it.


Sweetie, the only person crying here is you.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

faithhealing said:


> Go cry about it.


Stop being cocky (lulz)


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

Cal said:


> Sweetie, the only person crying here is you.


I am crying right now actually. Sobbing.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

faithhealing said:


> I am crying right now actually. Sobbing.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

Cal said:


>


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

For.

I'm okay with fact that someone's born gay, and I don't think it's something that can be changed.


----------

